# Solved: system restore/repair windows 7 using ubuntu



## jjm_9009

is it possible to repair/system restore windows 7 

wont boot up windows 7 for some reason

burnt a copy of the ubuntu cd using the live feature i can view all the windows files is there any way to do a system restore through ubuntu thank you


----------



## daz1

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/304449

try this


----------



## TerryNet

Hmmm, Title says "Windows 7." Text includes "Windows 7" twice. Maybe a link to What are the system recovery options in Windows 7? would be more appropriate than an XP link.

You can save data using a Linux Live CD, but I'm pretty sure that is the extent of its usefulness (for repairing Windows).


----------



## jjm_9009

thank you terrynet have managed to sort the situation and agree the extent of the ubuntu cds usefullness is to save data


----------



## TerryNet

You're welcome.  You can mark this Solved using the button at the upper left of the page.


----------



## jjm_9009

thank you very much think im going to be an active member as this site helped me alot today


----------



## DVOM

You can do a lot more with a LiveLinuxCD other than just saving data. At separate times I've fixed my Windows machine partition table (using a program called "testdisk") and replaced XP's MBR after getting rid of GRUB.

It doesn't look like you can start System Restore, but there's actually lots of things you can do.


----------



## Ent

> You can do a lot more with a LiveLinuxCD other than just saving data. At separate times I've fixed my Windows machine partition table (using a program called "testdisk") and replaced XP's MBR after getting rid of GRUB.
> 
> It doesn't look like you can start System Restore, but there's actually lots of things you can do.


That's true, but it does require a certain level of expertise with both Linux and Windows. There aren't really any automated Windows Repair tools in Linux. Likewise it won't tend to have any files that Windows needs to use as replacements. Hence it's inferior in that respect to a Windows install disk or up-to-date system image.


----------



## DVOM

Ent said:


> That's true, but it does require a certain level of expertise with both Linux and Windows. There aren't really any automated Windows Repair tools in Linux. Likewise it won't tend to have any files that Windows needs to use as replacements. Hence it's inferior in that respect to a Windows install disk or up-to-date system image.


I don't necessarily agree with the mindset that one tool is "better" or another is "inferior". It depends on the situation. For instance, to repair the MBR on an XP system, you need the administrator password with the XP disk method, with the linux method you don't need the password. A lot of people don't have a clue what their admin password is.

And if you've got a problem where Windows won't boot and you've got to access system files to do some editing, with Windows based tools you're going to have permission problems, if you're accessing those files with a linux CD, generally no permissions are necessary.

Then, if the problem isn't directly with the OS, such as a messed partition table. If you try to stay with Windows and Windows based tools, it'll cost money to do it right. If it can be done with linux, it'll usually be free.

And to address your comment about "a certain level of expertise", you're going to need expertise just to make the correct diagnosis, error messages only occasionally point to the actual problem.

I guess my real point is that being biased one way or another towards one type of tool as opposed to another, will limit you and hamper your ability to get the job done in the fastest most efficient way.

Edit: And another thing.....lol Having a greater variety of tools (and the knowledge of how to use them and how they work) promotes thinking about problems in a greater variety of ways. Which leads to a better understanding of problems and more variety in possible solutions.


----------

